#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Уфа

## Валерий К.

Буду рад выпить по чашечке чая с буддистами в Уфе. Есть ли здесь мои земляки?

----------


## Ынь

Есть. В Уфе есть ДЦ Тушита. Можете приходить в любой четверг в 19.30 - там мы пьем чай и обсуждаем Ламрим. Сайт ДЦ tushita.ru. Если захотите придти, напишите мне в ПС или на мыло kengurach@yandex.ru

----------


## Валерий К.

Как замечательно =) Я напишу вам в приват.

----------


## Ирина

> Буду рад выпить по чашечке чая с буддистами в Уфе. Есть ли здесь мои земляки?


В Уфе есть и наш центр. Зайдите на buddhism.ru, нажмите  Центры и найдите координаты Уфимского центра.

----------

